# Favorite European Railways?



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Any Rhatische Bahn fans here? When I was in Europe many years ago I missed the opportunity to travel in Switzerland, where most of the RhB operates.

Check out these pictures! Absolutely stunning scenery!


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

For anyone wanting to see the nicest RhB garden railway ever:

Andi Engi's RhB Railway

What blows my mind about this setup is that it's actually in the Swiss Mountains, so all the backgrounds ARE the real thing!!

Basically, this guy is my hero


----------



## radfan (Mar 7, 2010)

tworail said:


> For anyone wanting to see the nicest RhB garden railway ever:
> 
> Andi Engi's RhB Railway
> 
> ...


I wish I had the life style to be able to afford that kind of layout:thumbsup:


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Yeah.. seems to be doing all right for a hotel proprietor 

All his track is also LGB stainless steel, which is $$$$$


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

what was strange is that member of the Russian forum just came back from Switzerland with detailed photo report of ride on RhB.
thats basically a model railway in real size, in its relativley short span it almost as it tried to condence everything: viaducts , extreme curves, tunnels, crazy track work, crazy elevation changes...
and thats not solely turist attraction. they haul actual freight there as well.


----------



## andersley (Oct 24, 2010)

I have visited Switzerland on four occasions - but they were family holidays, so with limited railfanning. The whole country is one big full-size train set, which is super-efficient and runs to time (almost always). The RhB is legendary, and the locations shown in the photographs have spawned many a layout!

The metre-gauge railways I have seen are the Furka-Oberalp and Brig-Visp-Zermatt (Now amalgamated and renamed). They are all remarkable, and very modelable! My favourite was the BLS, especially driving my car onto the car-carrying trains through the Lotchberg tunnel (very expensive, but quite an experiance)!

Scans of pictures from my visits can be found on my Fotopic site (link in sig.)

Current Favourite European trains are those in my adopted country, Slovenia.


----------



## Eurostar Italia (May 20, 2011)

Italian railways from Genova to La Spezia, in the north-west of Italy. The train in the photo is an Frecciabianca train travel from Genova Piazza Principe to Roma Termini. At the head of train the E402B of Trenitalia, that locomotive is used with many domestic train in order to travel at maximum 200 km/h. 
Photo by Matteo Rovatti


----------



## Biggie (May 14, 2014)

I know this topic is three years old, but let's try to revive it 



andersley said:


> Current Favourite European trains are those in my adopted country, Slovenia.


Nice to hear that, Andersley :smilie_daumenpos:

My favourite is Bohinj Railway (Slovene: Bohinjska proga, Italian: Transalpina, German: Wocheiner Bahn). It is known as one of the most beautiful parts of European railways (and where you can still experience real steam train trips).

A few pictures of Borsig class 06 (on different parts of Slovenian railway sistem).


Borsig o6 getting ready in the early morning...


With her sister class 33 getting into action also...


in Borovnica


Maribor region


near Slovenska Bistrica


Zidani Most


Zidani Most


Solkan bridge (with length of 221,7 meters and arch span of 85 meters it is the longest stone bridge in the world and the longest stone bridge among train bridges), part of Bohinjska proga.


Solkan bridge from another perspective


Kanal and Soča river


Videž


Between Celje and Laško

For more informations; Museum train - Bohinj railway

My grandfather was a locomotive engineer/train driver. He drove the mighties steam locomotives (Borsig class 06, Borsig 33, 03 - high speed passenger and freight trains) of former Yugoslav Railways - JŽ (Jugoslovanske železnice) and also the most powerful JŽ diesel (Class 661 - aka Kennedy) and electro locomotives.

Here is me on Borsig 06 (at the railway museum in Ljubljana), this locomotive is used for spare parts only but we have two more in running condition, one is for Museum train hauls, the other one is resting at the moment. 


and on 33 series (it is complete but unrestored):


in front of Slovenian Railway Museum:

Above three photos are fresh - taken this saturday after very nice picnic 

Take care;

Rok

p.s. some photos of mine and dad's N scale German Deutsche Bundesbahn model railroad layout, era III, enjoy.


----------



## andersley (Oct 24, 2010)

Great shots of the Mighty Borsig! I remember photographing it on a VERY cold morning at Pragersko. Fingers almost too frozen to press shutter!


----------



## Biggie (May 14, 2014)

andersley said:


> I remember photographing it on a VERY cold morning at Pragersko. Fingers almost too frozen to press shutter!


Oooow yes, it can get really cold or windy, btw nice website you have there, i have found it already couple of times searching for interesting stuff that can be found all over the internet.


----------

